# 535 bi turbo msport



## Dance171 (Feb 8, 2009)

Hi Guys

here is a question for you one of my friends is going from a new shape civic type R to a 535 bi turbo msport diesel BMW

i can find the 0-60 time of 6.4 seconds and top speed limited to 155!!!

Anybody know what the top speed is with the limiter taken off???

275ish bhp and 400ish torque but its a big old bird

anybody have a guess at the outcome if i try racing him in a vagcheck stage 2 remap 225 TT

hope its good news lol


----------



## Matt B (Apr 8, 2007)

you will get your arse handed to you on a plate.


----------



## amiTT (Jul 24, 2007)

One seriously fast car! Even better is the 335d but for a car that big, its just amazing how it throws the power down!

I believe it will hit 178mph on the dials before the rev limiter kicks in... translating to about 170mph...


----------



## Dance171 (Feb 8, 2009)

amiTT said:


> One seriously fast car! Even better is the 335d but for a car that big, its just amazing how it throws the power down!
> 
> I believe it will hit 178mph on the dials before the rev limiter kicks in... translating to about 170mph...


jesus christ lol think ill stay clear of his path then :?


----------



## drummachine (May 28, 2005)

Unlce had one of these for a short period. My TT is remapped and i wouldnt even bother. Genuinly very very fast!!


----------



## freegeek (Aug 26, 2005)

Parkers say 0-60 is 6.2s so a remapped 225 will easily out drag one.

All the stats here http://www.parkers.co.uk/cars/specs/sum ... model=1134


----------



## jay77 (Aug 4, 2007)

These are monsters in standard form and if its mapped then you will be a distant dot very quicky in their rear view mirror

Believe they can be mapped to 340bhp and about 700NM of torque... if i have to have a family car I would love one of these :twisted:


----------



## Dance171 (Feb 8, 2009)

jay77 said:


> These are monsters in standard form and if its mapped then you will be a distant dot very quicky in their rear view mirror
> 
> Believe they can be mapped to 340bhp and about 700NM of tourqe ... if i have to have a family car I would love one of these :twisted:


it isnt gonna be mapped just std form so 0-60 should be quicker maybe after that it will catch up and go past lol


----------



## S10TYG (Mar 7, 2007)

Put parkers facts in the bin. stats don't mean shit. my 330bhp TT pissed all over a B7 RS4 which has a 0-60 = 4.7s, so how do you explain that. 535d will eat a TT for breaky, lunch, evening meal and dessert.


----------



## y3putt (Mar 29, 2008)

I think when you get a car like the TT, which when re-mapped, is a seriously quick car..

You need to know its limitations...by that I mean...who to race against and who not to race against....

I cetainly give ALL the new BMW diesels a wide birth because the twin turbo'd ones are seriously quick and loaded with torque which makes them pull like a train...

So you might stay with them from a standing start to say 60ish..but after that...  they're gone...

So my advice.... stay clear..


----------



## freegeek (Aug 26, 2005)

S10TYG said:


> Put parkers facts in the bin. stats don't mean shit. my 330bhp TT pissed all over a B7 RS4 which has a 0-60 = 4.7s, so how do you explain that. 535d will eat a TT for breaky, lunch, evening meal and dessert.


He wasn't trying, thats how. So your car is on paper slower than an RS4, but you say that you are faster, and you say the mapped TT which on paper is faster than the 535, will be slower in a drag 0-60, how do you explain that.


----------



## S10TYG (Mar 7, 2007)

freegeek said:


> He wasn't trying, thats how


I forgot you was sat next to me, just keep making the liquid TTs and SHUTTTTTTT UPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPP :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Hark (Aug 23, 2007)

S10TYG said:


> 535d will eat a TT for breaky, lunch, evening meal and dessert.


Would have to agree I think. I would think it might be a very short race lol


----------



## freegeek (Aug 26, 2005)

S10TYG said:


> freegeek said:
> 
> 
> > He wasn't trying, thats how
> ...


Defeated by logic!


----------



## Dance171 (Feb 8, 2009)

Thanks for all the replies guys might just keep quiet then and stay away from him 

although some ppl on here with a stage 2 remap are claiming to keep up with an M3 up to about a ton

if you look on youtube the M3 is racing with the 535 and wins by a fair margin right from the off so confusing lol


----------



## S10TYG (Mar 7, 2007)

freegeek said:


> Defeated by logic!


Not at all man, you wasn't there, I know what happened, thats all I need to know


----------



## Banny (Aug 13, 2007)

My cousin has one of these with the auto box and paddles. When you boot it your eyes take a split second to adjust to the speed of the acceleration....Don't even bother...they are monsterously quick, and for its size handle pretty well to.


----------



## jamal (Nov 16, 2007)

Ok, i will go out in a little while and have a race in my mapped TT with a few mods against my bro in the 335i and let you know what happens. I think i will be quicker off the line but i know for sure i will be destroyed over 60mph.

Also, i raced him in a B7 RS4 and we were about the same upto around 50-60 and then he just kept pulling and pulling. A big turbo'd TT will be faster from my knowledge. I'll also let you know what happens when im running 340bhp


----------



## Dance171 (Feb 8, 2009)

jamal said:


> Ok, i will go out in a little while and have a race in my mapped TT with a few mods against my bro in the 335i and let you know what happens. I think i will be quicker off the line but i know for sure i will be destroyed over 60mph.
> 
> Also, i raced him in a B7 RS4 and we were about the same upto around 50-60 and then he just kept pulling and pulling. A big turbo'd TT will be faster from my knowledge. I'll also let you know what happens when im running 340bhp


isnt the 335i slower than the 535d msport tho as it aint a bi turbo?

id still be interested to know what happens


----------



## jamal (Nov 16, 2007)

No the 335i is a twin turbo too. A friend of mine has a mapped one with over 370bhp and some silly amounts of torque. Traction light flashes till 4th gear! Awesome performance but cannot say the same about its handling, it doesn't even have an LSD :?


----------



## amiTT (Jul 24, 2007)

the 335i and 335d are both twin turbo, only difference is petrol or diesel.

The 335d may have less bhp but around a track is faster than a 335i due to the sheer amount of torque it carries!

So yea off the lights the TT may have a chance but it will not be long before all that torque kicks in and all of a sudden the 335d or 535d is gone and ur wondering what the hell just happened!


----------



## taylormade-tt (May 14, 2007)

S10TYG said:


> freegeek said:
> 
> 
> > Defeated by logic!
> ...


Were you in the land of nod.. when this all happened :roll: :lol:

Some classic bull on the forum at the moment :roll: :lol: all these Massive powered TT's :roll: beating vastly superior cars :lol:

it may be nippy but it aint no Rs4 :wink:

Keep away from the Bmw's they are very quick and may give you a bit of a red face if you have a pop at one 

Tom.


----------



## alandamtt (Jan 13, 2008)

I had a little race with a Z4 Coupe 3.0 . Kept up with it  .


----------



## sean.ui (Nov 18, 2006)

The 535d is a seriously quick car. I one for a weekend and it is much faster than my mapped 225ttc - in fact the midrange was far superior than my mates e46 m3 - I've no idea how fast to 60 or top end but I do know seat of the pants there is no comparison - as the TT comes on boots the 535d will be already gone down the road thanks to the twin turbos - peak torque is available ridiculously low down - as soon as the 08's come down to reasonable money I'd change.


----------



## jimmyflo (Apr 15, 2009)

Me and my brother had a quick tear with a 335 diesel the other day, the bm pulled about 3 car lengths on us up til 80mph, seeing as his golf only has 210 bhp i think the tt would be a bit closer


----------



## sean.ui (Nov 18, 2006)

I never drove a 335d but I assume its a little quicker than the 535d due to lighter weight. Forget about the actual power figures and look at the way the 535d puts down it's power - the response is absolutely instant and the torque is insane - in my mind there is no way a mapped TT would stay with a 535d.


----------



## jimmyflo (Apr 15, 2009)

i reckon it would be very close, I wouldn't like to call it one thing that needs to be remembered though is its a 3.5 litre thats nearly twice as more ccs and twice as many turbos as the tt so even to stay within a few car lengths is pretty good. On the other hand the tt looks a lot better, would probably handle better (as its lighter) and most importantly doesn't sound like a tractor on start up


----------



## Spandex (Feb 20, 2009)

jimmyflo said:


> Me and my brother had a quick tear with a 335 diesel the other day, the bm pulled about 3 car lengths on us up til 80mph, seeing as his golf only has 210 bhp i think the tt would be a bit closer


As with almost every drag race posted on here (and there seem to be a lot), you have no idea if the other driver was trying, if they were a bit nervy about racing and backed off, or even what gear they were in when you decided it was a race.

There have been plenty of times where I've been accelerating and in my mirror I can see someone up my arse, so I keep my foot in till I can move over, as I don't particularly like having a retard within crashing distance of me. I wouldn't be surprised if they then go home and tell all their grunting, idiot friends how they kept up with this car, or that car, when all that happened was someone didn't even know they were in a race and was just trying to stay ahead of them to avoid them parking in their boot.


----------



## sean.ui (Nov 18, 2006)

jimmyflo said:


> needs to be remembered though is its a 3.5 litre


They're only 3.0lt & the twin turbos are sequential (AFAIK) - small turbo for low rpm and to reduce lag to nothing and a bigger turbo to come in a higher rpm for decent bhp - and they redline higher than most diesels (5000rpm or 5500rpm I think)



jimmyflo said:


> and most importantly doesn't sound like a tractor on start up


You might be surprised at how good the 3.0lt diesel sounds - nothing like a "traditional" diesel and under load it's actually quite a nice sounding engine. But it's a different beast to the TT - as a family package the 530d or 535d is hard to beat.


----------



## jimmyflo (Apr 15, 2009)

Spandex said:


> jimmyflo said:
> 
> 
> > Me and my brother had a quick tear with a 335 diesel the other day, the bm pulled about 3 car lengths on us up til 80mph, seeing as his golf only has 210 bhp i think the tt would be a bit closer
> ...


i agree that you may not always know but this guy was going for it, you could here it and see the black smoke between gear changes ( which normally means they're flat out) and he gave my brother the thumbs up when we got to the top of the dual carriageway


----------



## W7 PMC (May 6, 2002)

S10TYG said:


> Put parkers facts in the bin. stats don't mean shit. my 330bhp TT pissed all over a B7 RS4 which has a 0-60 = 4.7s, so how do you explain that. 535d will eat a TT for breaky, lunch, evening meal and dessert.


I can explain that easily, either you're making it up, you had a dream, the RS4 was stationary, or at the very best he was out on a Sunday drive & was not even breaking a sweat :lol:

There is a highly tuned TT on this forum with around 400BHP, now that's a car i'd tussle with but would not be shocked if it had the edge over my RS4, anything less & i'd not worry.

Having owned TT's, a DMS 535D M Sport & currently a B7 RS4, i have to say a good re-mapped TT225 should have half a chance against a stock 535D, (no chance against a mapped one or a 335D).

Although power is very similar, the torque in the Bimmer is far greater than the TT, however the available power & torque is spread across a much lower rev range. Really would be down to reaction times & balls.


----------



## W7 PMC (May 6, 2002)

Spandex said:


> jimmyflo said:
> 
> 
> > Me and my brother had a quick tear with a 335 diesel the other day, the bm pulled about 3 car lengths on us up til 80mph, seeing as his golf only has 210 bhp i think the tt would be a bit closer
> ...


Very true & by far the best approach.

I'm more than happy to lose races with cars i never raced against 8)

Had lots of cars overtake me, even had an Astra Diesel wupp me the other day on the M6, as i had no intention of going North of the Ton, so i handed him the sweet taste of victory as i pulled over to let him pass.


----------



## BAMTT (Feb 22, 2004)

W7 PMC said:


> S10TYG said:
> 
> 
> > Put parkers facts in the bin. stats don't mean shit. my 330bhp TT pissed all over a B7 RS4 which has a 0-60 = 4.7s, so how do you explain that. 535d will eat a TT for breaky, lunch, evening meal and dessert.
> ...


I had a play with an RS4 not so long ago over a few roundabouts dual carriageways and i whilst i couldn't pull away he could not overtake, although i would add the route i was on probably favoured the Subaru, given a bit more space the RS4 would of been away, i wouldn't mind finding just how quick they really are


----------



## W7 PMC (May 6, 2002)

BAMTT said:


> W7 PMC said:
> 
> 
> > S10TYG said:
> ...


A sorted Scoob would be a worthy suitor & some no doubt would be victors, even paper stats would have them close. Takes quite some space or time to pull an overtake though if both cars are within striking distance in performance terms. The difference on the road if only 1 second between 0-60 times is so small & that could be 100BHP in the power stakes.

Look at the new C6 RS6, it's just shy of 600BHP & yet has the same 0-60 time as the RS4 which gives away 180BHP. Always fun having some tussles, but as my age creeps North, i tend to battle less as i value my license & health so much more, plus i tend to keep the real fun for tracks.


----------



## sonicmonkey (Mar 20, 2004)

sean.ui said:


> jimmyflo said:
> 
> 
> > needs to be remembered though is its a 3.5 litre
> ...


I am very pleased with how good the diesel sounds. I was spoiled with my R32 (with Milltek exhaust) which sounded truly fantastic and my Boxsters engine note was hardly shy above 4,000 rpm. The beemer is very slightly muted but rest assured it really is a proper straight 6 sound.

I test drove the 335D but it's only available in an auto and although it's a good box I really wanted a manual as we already have an auto in the family. The 330D is certainly no slouch and it's delivery is very stealth like smooth hence I've set the speed warning 'ping' to make sure I am fully aware of what speed I'm doing!

Once I'm bored I think I'll be paying DMS a visit tho


----------



## W7 PMC (May 6, 2002)

Oddly enough, of all the cars i've owned it's probably the car i most regret selling as they really are such fantastic all-round performers.

Was replaced by an E60 M5 so caught the Bimmer bug for a couple of years before returning to Audi.


----------



## Kell (May 28, 2002)

I don't have the 535d, but the 530d - the 218PS version.

For a car of its size, and for a diesel, there are few other cars that will trouble it unless they're really trying. I don't really bother with all that racing malarky as when I drive the car these days I usually have my wife and daughter in it.

I had toyed with the idea of a remap - even getting it signed off by SWMBO - but we've had a run of bad luck with the car including two buckled alloys, one burst tyre (two tryes with bulges in the side walls yet to be replaced) and the compressor for the self-levelling rear suspension burning out. We got some of the money back for one alloy and tyre, but are still £1,000 out of pocket in a short period of time. So no remap.

I'd love to upgrade to a tuned 535d, but for my needs, it's not worth spending the extra as I don't really need/use it.


----------



## vlastan (May 6, 2002)

I am sure my Cayman S will be quicker than this BM!


----------



## vlastan (May 6, 2002)

W7 PMC said:


> Oddly enough, of all the cars i've owned it's probably the car i most regret selling as they really are such fantastic all-round performers.
> 
> Was replaced by an E60 M5 so caught the Bimmer bug for a couple of years before returning to Audi.


LOL...you only kept if for 4 months so must have been very very boring car for you Paul!!


----------



## W7 PMC (May 6, 2002)

vlastan said:


> I am sure my Cayman S will be quicker than this BM!


Depends who'd be driving the Cayman S :wink:


----------



## W7 PMC (May 6, 2002)

vlastan said:


> W7 PMC said:
> 
> 
> > Oddly enough, of all the cars i've owned it's probably the car i most regret selling as they really are such fantastic all-round performers.
> ...


That's my regret. Was never 100% comfortable filling up on the scanky side of the petrol station forecourt with the vans & MOT failures, as often not pleasant when suited, plus the lure of a very pretty M5 at a heavy discount lured me at that moment. Sold the 535D for only a couple of hundred quid less than i'd paid 4 mths earlier, so thought all was good.

In hindsight & given how my mileage dropped just after i bought the 535D, but shot up again not long after i took deliver of the M5, i wish i'd kept it, as i'd have saved mucho ££££'s in depreciation & running costs over the follwoing couple of years.


----------



## caney (Feb 5, 2004)

W7 PMC said:


> Was never 100% comfortable filling up on the scanky side of the petrol station forecourt with the vans & MOT failures, .


you snob :wink: i have a diesel van btw


----------



## vlastan (May 6, 2002)

caney said:


> W7 PMC said:
> 
> 
> > Was never 100% comfortable filling up on the scanky side of the petrol station forecourt with the vans & MOT failures, .
> ...


Is it also an MOT failure? :lol:


----------



## jacksprat (Apr 16, 2007)

W7 PMC said:


> A sorted Scoob would be a worthy suitor & some no doubt would be victors, even paper stats would have them close. Takes quite some space or time to pull an overtake though if both cars are within striking distance in performance terms. The difference on the road if only 1 second between 0-60 times is so small & that could be 100BHP in the power stakes.
> 
> Look at the new C6 RS6, it's just shy of 600BHP & yet has the same 0-60 time as the RS4 which gives away 180BHP. Always fun having some tussles, but as my age creeps North, i tend to battle less as i value my license & health so much more, plus i tend to keep the real fun for tracks.


Very true, I have a tussle with a C6 RS6 in the Z4M when I was in Germany and i could "keep up" with it to a certain extent but past 140 it just walked away.

In reality any car around the 4-5 second 0-60 show little visible difference or break away. It all comes down to the driver and whether the car is AWD, 4WD, FWD or best of all.... RWD


----------



## P444UL_R (Apr 22, 2009)

My 535d M drove off with its new owner last Friday. The awesome torque means it keeps up with most exotica and will leave a lot of cars standing. I think BMW understates it 0-60 but I was never bothered testing it. As it was always 50->69 and onwards that mattered to me... Not bad for an automatic diesel.
60000 miles in 2 and a bit years and I didn't get too itchy to change. 
I managed to sell it privately for more than £4k more than audi were offering PX. 
A TTS is on the cards next. Saying that I haven't test driven one yet and wonder if it has the Tron factor of big oil burner.

The 3.0 TD Audi engine in a TTDS ? ? (a bit front heavy)


----------

